# Sony PS3 and STR-DE945 Not Decoding Correctly



## lgchristianson (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, just moved into a smaller place and had to give up my 61" HD (non HDMI) rear projection TV. Had my PS3 hooked up to my trusty, does the job Sony STR-DE945 via optical cable for the past 4 years or so with no issues whatsoever decoding multi-channel DTS from either Blue Ray or DVD. The blue decoding lamp was almost always lit. Enter a new 51" Samsung Plasma TV with HDMI and the trouble starts. At first I thought the PS3 HDD had given up the ghost as it was giving all sorts of jitters to the AV. I decided that before I installed a new HDD I would reset the system but the problem remained. It turns out my new DSL (U-Verse) connection was at fault and not the PS3. I couldn't get the multi-channel audio to pass through the HDMI cable to the TV and then to the AV receiver via the TV's optical cable. I played with all the settings (AV) to no avail so decided I needed to do as I had done previously and just output the PS3 audio via optical straight to the AV receiver (needed longer optical cables). Now, I get the blue ray in DTS 5.1 (LF, C, RF, LR, RR, Sub) but DVD's are decoding 3/2 (LF, C, RF, LR, RR No Sub). Am I making sense?
As a last resort, it may be feasible to just reset the PS3 and start over...
Thoughts anyone? (New AV receiver is not currently in the budget).

I've most likely found the problem to be the new optical cable. So much for buying cheap. Usually you get what you pay for and in this case I agree. After going through all the settings yet again the receiver started moving between 2ch, 3ch, with sub, without sub etc. I've ordered a name brand (Belkin) so hope that "fixes" the issue. If not, I'll be back...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What are your audio settings on the PS3?


----------



## lgchristianson (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for your reply mechman. I've most likely found the problem to be the new optical cable. So much for buying cheap. Usually you get what you pay for and in this case I agree. After going through all the settings yet again the receiver started moving between 2ch, 3ch, with sub, without sub etc. I've ordered a name brand (Belkin) so hope that "fixes" the issue. If not, I'll be back...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Back feeding audio from ie source>TV>receiver is generally not a good idea...hence your decoding issue...I had that SONY unit for years and it was a champ...It was my first DTS receiver  
Im also wondering if the problem is related to a firmware update on your PS3 ...checking audio settings and experiment between BITSTREAM and PCM settings.... and force your PS3 output to OPTICAL ...


----------

